# Help Matching My Center Speaker



## eric1111 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have Definitive Tech, CS-8080 Center channel with tower's 8060 I think, I need to match my center speaker but i think the ones that did match the center is discontinued. Any Advised would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Match the center to what? It sounds like your front stage is all DefTech, so it appears you're good to go already. If you're looking to match surrounds that's less critical, so you can use almost anything really.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

https://www.parts-express.com/peerless-by-tymphany-ne149w-08-5-1-4-fiber-cone-woofer-speaker-8-ohm--264-1132


----------

